# My Logan 1825 and Belleville orientation question



## Leal N (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi All.  New guy here with a question I have searched for, but have not found the answer.  Please forgive me if it has been answered numerous times.

I am in the process of reassembling the head stock, but need to know the orientation of the Belleville washer at the head of the spindle.  I have taken extensive
photos of the project, but the orientation of the washer is eluding me.  Is it spindle bearing |( cover or spindle bearing |) cover.  The 1825 only has the one Belleville washer at the head of the spindle and I can't remember  Thanks in advance and I hope to contribute to this forum if and when I can.  Regards.

Here are a couple pics.  Brief background:  It came from a school district in rough shape with a couple broken gears  (QCGB) and overall neglect.  It's been a fun project so far.  I'm a newbie for sure.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 12, 2018)

I would contact Scott Logan and ask him
Great restoration by the way
mark


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 12, 2018)

Very nice work so far.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 12, 2018)

I know essentially nothing about the 1825 but (assuming that | means the spindle head bearing), logic says |( .  That would have the OD of the washer bearing against the OD of the cover, and the ID of the washer bearing against the inner race of the spindle head bearing.  That would push the inner race and spindle to the left which is the same direction that force would be applied when either facing the tailstock side of a part (which is normal) or turning or threading toward the headstock, which is also normal.  That's also assuming that the bearing outer race is either pressed into the headstock against a shoulder or captured by a removable bearing cap, so that it cannot move.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jul 13, 2018)

I had the same issue and wrote to Logan.  Their response was that the washer should "be pressing on the outer race of the front bearing."  BTW, nice work on the restoration.

John


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 13, 2018)

OK.  That's backwards from what I had assumed.  Apparently the bearing outer race must float in the headstock, being restrained from rotating by the friction from the washer.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 13, 2018)

Isn't there a parts manual for this machine to show assembly?


----------



## Leal N (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the replies.  I did indeed talk to Logan Actuator this morning and description I got was similar to what A618fan2 gave.  Apparently, the concave end of the washer  faces the bearing.  

Hi Randy.  Yes, the manual has the schematic of the headstock, (including the belleville washer) but its a bit unclear (to my aged eyes) which direction the washer faces.  The last owner may have installed it improperly, so I thought this was the right place to ask.  It was.  I'll update when I do install the 
spindle, hopefully soon


----------



## Leal N (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi All,

Just finished the lathe project.  A big thanks to all who helped especially Mr. Mike and his descriptions/photos.  The headstock came together pretty well except for aligning the bushing for the eccentric shaft.  Initially I wanted to use the existing set screw impressions as a guide, but it was obvious there was too much play.  I think its pretty close now.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



When using the back gears, my QCGB rattles more than I had hoped.  All new oilites and everything was inspected.  I used two used double gears I purchased via Ebay.  It had been beaten pretty bad in the past and I'm sure could use a closer inspection.  Any ideas would be appreciated.

The Teco VFD I'm using was placed inside the motor cabinet surrounded by a aluminum housing I welded up.  I'm not sure if this is the best idea, but it is out of the way and protected on top as well as the rear.  I will label and button up the wiring. 


 The carriage came together pretty easily, even the clutch.  I got lucky I guess.  it runs smoothly even with the gravel marks on the ways.


Now I need to dial in the leveling and take some measurements to see where this lathe is.  Its been a fun project and I look forward to learning how to use it to its potential.  Thanks everyone and this site for info and help.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



A few chips (unknown steel and aluminum.)  Poor finish on steel, pretty good on alum.  Need to learn.


----------



## A618fan2 (Sep 8, 2018)

Beautiful job - very well done!


----------

